# A Day In The Life Of A Mental Hospital Patient



## Retired (Feb 18, 2013)

A Day In The Life Of A Mental Hospital Patient



> Mental hospitals are very misunderstood places. There is a certain stigma not only attached to being a patient in a mental hospital, but to the whole field of mental health to begin with. The people I met during my stay at Holly Hill were not crazy. They were not nuts. They just needed a little extra help and a safe, relaxing place to recuperate from their problems. Most of the people I met were perfectly normal, functioning members of society with jobs, families, friends and a positive future. Some were students, like myself.
> 
> 
> Going to a mental hospital is nothing to be ashamed of or embarrassed by and I encourage everyone to take that step if they find it necessary. Life can be overwhelming and sometimes we just need to heal. Holly Hill changed my life. I went in suicidal, depressed, and a terrified mess, and two months later, I came out, in the process of being healed, with new friends, and a new perspective on life. My hospitalization not only saved my life, it changed it.



I thought this was pertinent to several ongoing discussions.  See the full story HERE
Important note: some descriptions in the full article may be triggering for some people.  Thanks for the heads up, Jo!


----------



## MHealthJo (Feb 18, 2013)

In the full article there are some triggers for some people, just mentioning.


----------



## Andy (Feb 18, 2013)

IMO, everyone's experiences are different and facilities are different. I can relate to this a tiny bit but found it a lot different.


----------

